# FTP-Ordner schützen



## Kalito (28. März 2011)

Mit htaccess kann ich ja Verzeichnisse vor den Webzugriff schützen. Gibt es aber auch eine Möglichkeit ein Ordner mit einem Passwort zu versehen, welches ich eingeben muss, wenn ich z.B über Filezilla darauf zugreifen will?

Gruß, Kalito


----------



## threadi (28. März 2011)

Filezilla greift per FTP zu. htaccess ist eine Funktion des Apache - das sind somit 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge.

Aber ja, mit htaccess kann man auch einen Passwortschutz erzeugen (Stichwort htpasswd). Dieser wirkt natürlich nur dann wenn man die betreffende URL über http aufruft.


----------



## Kalito (28. März 2011)

Das weiß ich selber *grummel*
Kann man auch Verzeichnisse mit einem Passwort versehen, welches man eingeben, wenn man per FTP darauf zugreifen möchte


----------



## threadi (28. März 2011)

Das kannst Du über deinen FTP-Server einstellen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. März 2011)

Hi,

nein, das Protokoll FTP unterstützt keine kennwortgeschützten Ordner.
Das alles wird über die Rechtevergabe hinter dem FTP-Server geregelt (zum Beispiel die Dateisystem-Berechtigungen)

Gruß
BK


----------



## sawaste76 (29. März 2011)

Hi,

möchtest du, dass z.B. dein Kollege ein extra Verzeichnis auf deinem Webspace bekommt und er aber nicht auf deine Inhalte zugreifen kann?


----------



## Kalito (29. März 2011)

Jein,

es soll eine Art Sicherheits-Toll werden. Ich will in ein Verzeichnis die wichtigsten Zugänge(Passwörter, DB-Namen, ect) speichern. Ich habe es schon per htaccess geblockt. Doch möchte ich noch, das man ein Passwort eingeben muss um auf das Verzeichnis per ftp oder ssh zugreifen möchte (sei öffnen oder runterladen)

Geht das irgendwie


----------



## threadi (29. März 2011)

Wie schon gesagt: FTP siehe meine Antwort und die Antwort von Bratkartoffel. Bei SSH sieht es ähnlich aus, da musst Du die Nutzer auf dem System so konfigurieren, dass sie keine Zugriffsrechte auf das Verzeichnis haben - gleichzeitig aber darauf achten, dass man per FTP noch zugreifen kann, wenn man die richtigen Zugangsdaten eingibt.


----------

